# Mommy brought me to scary places, why?!?!



## hunterbaby05 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello fellow bunnies! Bruce the flemish here : Mommy keeps bringing me to these terrible awful places where they poke me with needles and feel my belly which has been hurting a lot lately. Usually she stays right with me which makes me feel better, but this last time those strange people brought me into the back and mommy didn't come! I was so scared! I have been feeling better lately and mommy finally gave me some pellets yesterday which I missed so much. She also got me some great tasting hay, I couldnt't believe how good it tasted, I ate it right out of the bag when she was trying to open it! :biggrin2: I hear mommy saying that she will never buy yogurt yummys for me again, in fact I saw her throw the whole bag out! I hope she's not serious about this yogurt yummy deprivation, I loved those. But I am glad I am starting to feel better..

I love my mommy so much, but I hate when she says she has to go to work. She tells me she is leaving so that she can buy me more toys from binky bunny (which I love.) I love when she stays home because we hang out in the living room and watch animal cops on animal planet all day. I feel sorry for those poor animals, because I was once in the same boat. My family abandoned me, I thought they loved me. But then mommy rescued me and I have had such a great life with her  Not all bunnys are as lucky as I am. I hope mommy and I watch some animal cops today, She told me today she will be staying home to play with me today. I am so happy Mommy found me.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 7, 2012)

Houdini- I'm sorry your mommy takes you to scarry places, it sounds like the V-E-T to me. I have had to go there for check-ups and when my bunwife was sick. I'm sure they are trying to help because your mommy sounds awesome!

I also loved the yogurt drops but my mommy took them away too. She explained that meanies make them because they care more about money than bunnies *two thumps to them!* Luckily I now get healthier treats so my tummy won't hurt. I hope you feel better soon!

It is great when we get attention all day, but food is more important. Mommy explained she has to go to work so she can earn my pellets. Luckily I don't have to work and can lounge around all day being the rock-star that I am.

:biggrin:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 7, 2012)

Derby here - I went to one of those scary places last week. Can you believes it, they stole my bunny man bits. I was so upset when I sees that, I told mommy to phone the police, but she just laughed. I am glad that you is feeling better, so am I. They still haven't returned by bunny bits. Mommy just gives me clover and dandelions for treats. This week I has been getting them pretty early, I is awake very early and they wants to sleep.hee hee


----------



## hunterbaby05 (Jun 7, 2012)

They also took away my bunny bits a few weeks ago, mommy said it was because I would be healthier and so i didn't mark the carpets, the wall, the other bunnies, sometimes i would mark her as well. . I thought it was fun, mom didn't see the fun in it at all.. heheh sometimes I make quite a ruckus early in the morning and then mommy comes to see me and give me nice pats and scratched, it works every time :wink You are a smarty Derby, I wish i told my mom to phone the police, I really think she would have listened, heheh Mommy just gave me more medicines, one of the medicines..  I love, the other medsine tastes so awful but I eat it because my mommy wants me to, I love her  she takes good care of me


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Jun 7, 2012)

Weston here.

Oh no! Sorry you's not feelin well. 
My favorite treat is yogies. Mommy said that once the bag is gone, then I won't get no more. But she saw what I was reading (she watches me while i'm on the 'puter so that I don't wander onto shelter pages. I want a girl bunny, but mommy says "NO!") and said no more yogies and threw dem away.  
Mommy says she'll get me somethin' else that is healthier and tastes just as yummy. 
I still love my mom even tho she took away my yogies. My mommy is a stay-at-home-bun-mom for now so I gets to spend lots of time with her. We watch alot of tv. I don't like when she watches Jersey Shore tho..me no like the yelling, so i make her turn down the volume. I really like dance shows and i binky alot to the moosic. Is fun. 
Sorry for writing so much. I jus woke up and is hypur.


----------



## Samara (Jun 7, 2012)

Atticus: DID SOMEONE SAY YOGIES? GIMME!

Gubble: Stop it Atticus, you're embarrassing yourself. 

Atticus: YOOOOOGIEESSSS!!!!

Molly: It's no use Gubby dear, poor Atts is addicted. 

Matthias: Maybe daddy needs an intervention? 

Atticus: ::weeping for yogies::

Molly: Poor Atticus. At least he likes those Oxbow treats too...

Atticus: Did someone say treats? 

(.....)

anic:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 7, 2012)

Tell mommy to feed you guys cranraisons , dey is better for you. I get beaby carrots and dandelions for treats. Mom says I cannot have treats like my big broder Benjamin did. Benjamin gots really sick and went to lives with the Angels. I guess I is going to live without the really yummies that he got, but maybe I will be healthiers.


----------

